# Anton Chigurh type



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

_​I like how totally objective this guy, is he creepy or cool?_


----------



## Briguy (Nov 20, 2011)

Stereotypical INTJ, but possibly a ISTP. I have always felt that Chigur was a metaphor for terrorism, as he takes part in many of the rituals terrorist take part in before carrying out an attack (for instance,the way he washes his hands). Moss is representative of the middle class that is choked by greed. The bounty hunter is the private contractors we hire nowadays to fight are own wars, and the man fronting the money is the 1% of big oil billionaires we never see, who operate on a global level, e.g Chigur vs the bounty Hunter (Iraq vs America the rich guy pulling the strings of both until one goes rouge). The last 3rd of the film takes place in our future, the middle class and wealthy reach there demise, and you can draw your own conclusion from there as I am pretty sure I am using Ni right now for some reason. Tommy Lee Jones's character was simply a Plato-esq philosopher watching on, virtually unable to change the world he doesn't understand.


----------

